# Most visa holders in Australia are graduates



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The majority of people granted visas to live and work in Australia are graduates, according to the latest migrant survey from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). It found that two thirds of skilled visa holders and more than one third of family visa holders had a university qualification at Bachelor or higher degree [...]

Click to read the full news article: Most visa holders in Australia are graduates...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

